# Donation Thread - Christmas 2010 for AMA Rescue continuation of AMA idea thread



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

$10 from 100 members ! 
Click to donate $10 
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_rescue_donation.htm

This is a continuation of a previous thread.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/110591-idea-ama-theyre-still-winner-our-eyes.html

we're trying to raise money for the AMA rescue since we couldn't get Edie some help through voting. Voting in the shelter challenge threads is important,we should all do it. This is SM's way to make a Merry christmas happen for fluffs.


Give them their own dark horse prize since they do so much hard work!

If we could all just send them,even $5 or $10 ,it would help a lot. Especially if we could do it in large numbers. If we could get 100 members to send $10,that's the $1000 they could have gotten.


California is getting hit w/ rains and flooding,I would imagine more fluffs could be left homeless.

$10 from 100 members ! 
Click to donate $10 
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_rescue_donation.htm


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I donated yesterday....is anyone keeping track so we know when we hit the goal??


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok got my $10.00 in.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I donated yesterday too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump  Happy Holidays little special fluffs and to all the angels who watch over you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump! We donated yesterday too.....

Also please check with your company or your spouse's company to see if they match donations- many companies do with a receipt of your donation!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I did a renaming post to get people to click on it. The first post had a terrible name I think,wasn't effective so I created another one in case Yung or a mod could't rename it.

Thanks everyone that's donated ,it will mean so much for fluffies, I'm sure we're over halfway,Edie will update us I'm sure.

How we doing Edie?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Found the new thread and we now have $631.00 in the Christmas donation fund. Bless you all


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah! I knew we would be over half way,just a few more! It's going to be a happy holidays for some lucky fluffies!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

*I feel All Warm and Fuzzy*

Edie, I have to admit that your update made me a bit teary eyed! Gosh, what a big baby I am! :crying: It is just so heartwarming to see how much good a group of people can do in such a short amount of time when we all work together. If everyone does a little, it all adds up! I am so proud to be able to share in the love of our sweet fluffs with such amazing people. Bless you all! :grouphug:




plenty pets 20 said:


> Found the new thread and we now have $631.00 in the Christmas donation fund. Bless you all


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Found the new thread and we now have $631.00 in the Christmas donation fund. Bless you all



Wow Wee!!! :aktion033::chili: This is terrific!!!! Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, we're raised a nice amount ... I hope we can get to $1,000!! rayer:

I found a work-around for the fact that there is no place to put in a little note in the donate area on PayPal .... I added a new address and put the info there with my SM name, etc., since my address won't be needed in this case. PayPal allows for a lot of different name/address combos.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't wait to see it hit $1000!
I think she'll know since it's right at this time...I hope anyway.
This is so exciting.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I love this idea!!! 
YEAH for the precious fluffs - Snowy & Crystal say that they wish you the best that you truly deserve! you bet, S&C also donated:grouphug:
hugs
Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much Kat,it means so much to fluffs who don't have furever homes...yet.
I just could sit back and take defeat knowing it's all year round for Edie and Deb and so many who pull fluffs out of shelters,foster and care for them and find them homes.
Heartbreak knows no holiday.
I know we're going to get that $1000,maybe more to AMA.

Happy Christmas Eve everyone!
Hugs!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Edie, I have to admit that your update made me a bit teary eyed! Gosh, what a big baby I am! :crying: It is just so heartwarming to see how much good a group of people can do in such a short amount of time when we all work together. If everyone does a little, it all adds up! I am so proud to be able to share in the love of our sweet fluffs with such amazing people. Bless you all! :grouphug:



I felt the same way when i read this new thread! You said it perfectly!!!:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I felt the same way too. It's good to know so many good people can get together with just a small donation for $10. It doesn't take much but it adds up to so much for fluffs!
Hugs everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michele - I contributed yesterday and posted on Facebook now asking people to answer this christmas wish I think we can make it!:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much.I put a link on my Facebook too,I know we can make it ,I have a feeling we're really close. Of all the helplessness we feel during the holidays,wantign to do something special for some one or some fluff,this is a small thing we can do as a group. I figure it's the cost of a coffee and a danish at Starbucks,to give to AMA.
I know we all give little bits here and there whenever a fluff needs surgery.
I just feel like w/ all the bad weather happening in California right now,a little extra is needed.
I love that SM is stepping up to the plate,as I knew we all would.

Hugs and can't wait for the totals!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in and bumping


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I donated yesterday. Thanks for rallying the troops, Michelle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What is the latest report from Edith? bump


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Morning. I just got the latest Paypal update and we have $761.00 now. 
I hope we will be able to help some special rescue with this money soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am going to bump this again as I think we ALL want to try and reach the goal that Michelle set of $1000. :chili::chili: Maybe someone will see it who has been busy w/Christmas and still wants to get involved. 
The rains in CA. have been heavy & I am certain it affects the lives of these less fortunate babies. $10 is a small investment and can make a huge difference if we all pull together.:smhelp::smhelp::smhelp:
BUMP!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I updated total on my Facebook and reposted link.I hope we can see that $1000 goal!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Good Morning. I just got the latest Paypal update and we have $761.00 now.
> I hope we will be able to help some special rescue with this money soon. Hugs,Edie


 
Oh we are close. Thank you Edie for the update.

Just a wee bit more ways to go.

Bump for the fluffs :wub:


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update Edie! I really hope we make our goal. (Bump)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news. We're almost there. I think more people will do it after the holiday when they check into SM Hope so.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've heard from others who've donated,outside of SM,it's so heartwarming to see such generosity!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This afternoon, we are up to $886.00. Nearly reached your goals. How great is that. HUgs,Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's awesome, we're almost there! :chili::chili: :chili::chili: Thank you Edie for keeping us posted. Hugs, Debbie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay!
886$. Almost there! "I think I can, I know I can, I think I can, I know I can!" bump


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! This is wonderful! I am sure we'll reach our goal.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:OMG just $114 to go ,alright,now that's some thing to cheer about!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili::chili::aktion033:

FANTASTIC!!!!!



michellerobison said:


> :chili::chili::chili:OMG just $114 to go ,alright,now that's some thing to cheer about!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! That's fantastic!:aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

All I can say is YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking to se how close we are.So far it's $886.00, $114 to go!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its still at the $886 mark and know you guys are looking to make it $1,000, but honestly this is more already then I had hoped for. Bless you all. Hugs,Edie


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh great keep it up girls, :wavetowel2:we need to make sure the fluffs are taken care of during this bad weather in California. I donated and I think some of us got some xmas cash...he he from Santa.:good post - perfect We have to reach that goal.....:Waiting:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

For those who wanted to donate, but just couldn't, I made another donation today in honor of my first rescue, Rosie. Some of you may remember her. She was a skinny, sweet little girl who was being used to breed, along with four other Malts in a storage shed in Florida. My Cassie was possibly this girls mother. Her new family sent me this Christmas picture. Rosie, my foster, is in the sled. Her brother is laying down. She has been in her new home over a year, and obviously healthy and happy. She is what your donation does. It gives abused and neglected Malts a chance for a new life.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She looks so wonderful.... bless you for giving her that start!!! xooxoxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a wonderful gift for a wonderful fluff. She knows love and now others will too,thank you sooo much!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

revakb2 said:


> For those who wanted to donate, but just couldn't, I made another donation today in honor of my first rescue, Rosie. Some of you may remember her. She was a skinny, sweet little girl who was being used to breed, along with four other Malts in a storage shed in Florida. My Cassie was possibly this girls mother. Her new family sent me this Christmas picture. Rosie, my foster, is in the sled. Her brother is laying down. She has been in her new home over a year, and obviously healthy and happy. She is what your donation does. It gives abused and neglected Malts a chance for a new life.


Oh, wow, Reva!! What a wonderful story. She looks like a little princess now, for sure!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know what the total is now? I'd love to know how close it is to the goal.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It is still at $886.00 and will let you know in the morning if anything else came in.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> It is still at $886.00 and will let you know in the morning if anything else came in.


LOL ~ I saw the $10 donation fee, and that $10 stuck in my head.

I donated $110, rather than $116 ~ :HistericalSmiley:

So yep, Edie, I have a fever. We're still $4 short.

I say let's go above, and beyond that $4. We sure need it.

Oh, my donation is in the name of Coby, and those wee ones, living with cancer. I love you, my wee little bug. I know your time is limited, but what a trooper you are. Yep, an inspiration to all of us. Thanks for hangin' around little dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> LOL ~ I saw the $10 donation fee, and that $10 stuck in my head.
> 
> I donated $110, rather than $116 ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Oh Deb you are tooooo funny!! And you put us within reach of our goal. I had already donated but went ahead and did another donation to put us up over the top!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Debbie - I love your math skills. Can't wait to hear the total from Edie tomorrow.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

k/c mom said:


> Oh Deb you are tooooo funny!! And you put us within reach of our goal. I had already donated but went ahead and did another donation to put us up over the top!


We all flippin' Rock!!! Thank you, Sher. Thanks for covering my ass ~ :HistericalSmiley:


Yup, let's keep goin'. Let's continue to go "over the top". Do what we can.

Oh, here's Coby...he thanks each, and every one of you...as all the AMA fosters do. 

*I LOVE YOU, COBY, WE ALL DO. YOU'RE A GOOD LITTLE MAN:*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: Debbie - I love your math skills.


 
So does my boss ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley:

I love you, my friend!!! :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMg what good news to wake up to! OMG thanks everyone,I know it's tough this time of year but little fluffies,like sweet Coby there are going to be made so happy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> We all flippin' Rock!!! Thank you, Sher. Thanks for covering my ass ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> Yup, let's keep goin'. Let's continue to go "over the top". Do what we can.
> ...


Little Coby reminds me of my (RIP) little rescue grand-dog--Carlos! Oh how I miss that little urchin! Enjoy him Deb! Give him a kiss from me too!
sandi


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Actually, I was asking how close we were because I thought I'd donated again too. LOL I wanted to make sure we made it. Sher, you put us over the top after Deb's donation and I'll give us another little nudge. :thumbsup:
Can't wait to hear how much was donated! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so excited to have been a very small part of all of this goodness! 
I know everyone feels the same way and it makes us all a part of a cohesive whole! 
Michelle, you did a great job getting us moving. . . my hat is truly off to you!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Perfectly said! Hugs all around. :grouphug: We rock! I am so proud of the good that can be done when we all work together. 
:SM Rocks!:




edelweiss said:


> I am so excited to have been a very small part of all of this goodness!
> I know everyone feels the same way and it makes us all a part of a cohesive whole!
> Michelle, you did a great job getting us moving. . . my hat is truly off to you!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Reva,
That was beautiful!!
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Deb, 
Please give beautiful Coby lots of kisses on his little nosey. Hey, that rhymes. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Like I said we all know we have spoiled mlatese,so we want every mlatese to get spoiled now.
thankfully we have a place where we can join forces and help each other and fluffies in need!
Just couldn't sit back after our marathon voting freinzy and seeing it didn't work. I think it made a difference,voting brings change,but it wasn't enough and I could give up on so many fluffs in need.

Good on us for making it happen!

Hugs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Bravo to Michelle and all of us :aktion033: It's times like this that make me proud to be a member of Spoiled Maltese. This is one of the perks of being here. :thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Michelle, you are an angel as are all who have donated! I too cannot wait to hear where we are now.... Bless you little Coby and hang in there. 

Now that we have $1000, can we get more? I am with Jane and giving us another nudge...  Off to go donate...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


:heart::heart::heart:


So happy for Edie and the fluffs :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You wonderful people have done it. The total this morning is $1046.00.:chili: The AMA Rescue and all the kids past and future send love and thanks.
Deb, Even being so sick,you took the amount to the top.
Saying Thank-you doesnt seem enough, but know that each donation that was given will be helping another fur kid to have a better and happier life.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!! :chili: :cheer: I am so happy!!!!

Deb I hope you feel better soon! One of my daughters has something aweful too...  being sick sucks


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so exciting! I posted on Facebook too! YEah! We did it..."For the Fluffs"!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You guys All Rock!!!!! Angels each and every one of you!!!!!

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

We did it!!!! :chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Fabulous news!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes great job Michelle. Edie for doing so much with the rescues you are both just special.


----------

